# Problème câble ethernet (livebox) vs Macbook



## cestmoi012 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour le confort de tous, je vais essayer d'être le plus synthétique possible. 

Tout d'abord, je suis nouvel inscrit sur ce forum bien qu'il me soit arrivé de le parcourir à plusieurs reprises pour trouver des réponses à mes questions... ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui 

Je précise également, avant de passer à l'exposé de mon problème, que je suis nouvel utilisateur mac depuis quelques mois seulement. 

*Caractéristiques techniques* (s'il en manque, faite le moi savoir, je les rajouterai) : 

- MacBook, mac OS X version 10.5.6 (acheté l'été dernier) 
- Livebox mini sagem (ADSL + Télévision + Téléphone) 
- Navigateur Internet : Safari 

*Exposé de mon problème en 10 points :* 

1. Ce jeudi, j'ai travaillé sur mon mac et Internet tout au long de la matinée et en début d'après midi. 
2. Ma page Internet se bloque tout d'un coup. Je ferme la fenêtre et relance Safari. 
3. Safari m'indique qu'il est impossible de me connecter à Internet alors que tous les voyants de ma livebox sont stables et verts. 
4. J'éteins mon mac et débranche ma Livebox. Je rebranche cette dernière, attends sa stabilisation et relance le mac
5. Je relance Safari et je tombe sur le même problème ("impossible de se connecter") 

6. Je prends mon courage à deux mains et appelle le service technique. 
7. Les manipulations commencent : pomme --> préférences système --> réseau --> Ethernet = Etat : non connecté + le message suivant : _"Le câble de Ethernet est branché mais votre ordinateur ne possède pas dadresse IP"_
8. Le technicien m'invite à me connecter via la wifi afin de vérifier le bon état de ma livebox. Résultat : connexion possible, la livebox fonctionne correctement. 
9. Conclusion du technicien : le problème vient soit du câble ethernet, soit (et c'est vraiment embarrassant) de mon mac quasi neuf
10. J'ai acheté un nouveau câble ethernet afin de vérifier si le problème venait de là. Résultat :  se reporter à la note 7 

*Plusieurs questions : *

- Avez-vous été confrontés à ce problème ? Si oui, comment l'avez-vous résolu ?
- Etes-vous d'accord avec le diagnostic du technicien ou voyez-vous autre chose ? 
- Que faire si le problème vient effectivement de mon mac ? :rose:

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir lu et encore plus pour toutes vos réponses. J'ai vraiment besoin de vos lumières


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2009)

bonjour 

très possible 

soit prise ethernet coté Mac ou coté LIVEBOX
( ils se defilent vite à la zotline)

-soit gestion de l'éthernet qui vazouille
       coté livebox

- sur le mac
et ca peut etre du costaud ( matosse)
ou tout betement les fichiers de configuration corrompus
( ca arrive)

faudrait tester avec des fichiers  neufs
( pas reinitialiser ou nouvelle configuration ,  mais des neufs)
ils sont là

DD/bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/'

voir les sujets pour tester sur fichier neuf


----------



## schwebb (22 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

Ça ressemble à mon problème jamais résolu...

J'ai un iMac blanc 24" intel core 2 duo. J'ai essayé (pour la première fois, courant 2008) de le brancher par éthernet à ma Livebox: tout en vert dans Réseau (votre connexion semble fonctionner blabla), mais impossible de se connecter (internet et Livebox inaccessibles).

Je pense avoir tout essayé sauf la réinstallation. J'ai supprimé la connexion, et tous les .plist liés. J'ai essayé sur une autre session. J'ai essayé avec un live cd d'Ubuntu. J'ai inspecté l'état physique du port éthernet. J'ai essayé le câble sur un autre ordi.

Bilan clair: câble ok, Livebox ok, autre ordi (MacBook) ok.

Bilan mitigé: avec le live cd Ubuntu, une connexion fragile s'est établie quelques secondes; une page a chargé, puis plus rien. 

Conclusion: je sais pas.


----------



## cestmoi012 (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. 

Si j'ai bien compris, on ne sait pas grand chose quand on tombe sur un problème comme ça non ? 

Par contre, Pascalfarmac, j'ai rien compris avec tes fichiers de configuration corrompu ^^ 

Je vais sans doute être obligé d'apporter mon mac au revendeur...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

meuh nan 

car pour l'instant tu ne sais PAS si ton mac est coupable 
ou si le defaut est à réparer par un SAV

surtout si
le coupable est orange ou la livebox ( parfaitement possible)

ou si  c'est affaire de changer UN fichier corrompu   sur le mac

c'est déjà traité


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ça ressemble à mon problème jamais résolu...
> 
> ...



Ca ressemble pô du tout à ton problème, 
lui : il n'a apparemment pas d'adresse ip, cestmoi, tu peux me dire si le message _"Le câble de Ethernet est branché mais votre ordinateur ne possède pas d&#8217;adresse IP" _est mot pour mot ce qui est affiché ? As tu tenté de rentrer manuellement une adresse ip dans la configuration Ethernet (avec le technicien ou seul) ou as tu laissé tout en automatique ?

Toi Schwebb, même question, tu as tout laissé en auto ou tu as tenté d'attribuer manuellement un ip fixe ? 
Je crois que c'est cette ip à utiliser sur une livebox 192.168.1.x avec 10<x<250




pascalformac a dit:


> meuh nan
> 
> car pour l'instant tu ne sais PAS si ton mac est coupable
> ou si le defaut est à réparer par un SAV
> ...



Bah si le WIFI fonctionne, c'est que ça vient soit :
- de la config Ethernet (voir plus haut ma question sur la configuration manuelle)
- du modem livebox (liaison Ethernet HS peut-être y a-t-il d'autres sorties Ethernet sur la LB pour tester)
- de la Gestion routage de la LiveBox (lié aux sorties Ethernet)
- du port Ethernet Mac (peu probable, généralement, il n'indique aucune connexion quand il est HS)
ou
- de la partie logicielle MAC (dis moi si jme trompe pascalformac, mais créer une autre session permettrait de vérifier que ce n'est pas un fichier corrompu qui empêche la connexion)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

la connexion est gerée à la racine
là
DD/Bibliotheque/preferences / systemeConfiguration


----------



## cestmoi012 (24 Janvier 2009)

Ax6, je te confirme la formule mot pour mot : _"Le câble de Ethernet est branché mais votre ordinateur ne possède pas dadresse IP"_

_Citation : As tu tenté de rentrer manuellement une adresse ip dans la configuration Ethernet (avec le technicien ou seul) ou as tu laissé tout en automatique ?_

Absolument pas car les voies des programmes sont pour moi impénétrables  
Qui plus est, le technicien ne me l'a pas proposé :hein:

Je devrais rappeler pour leur proposer qu'un technicien m'aide à ça ou est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider en termes compréhensibles pour moi ? ^^

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et votre aide


----------

